# I recieved this e-mail from the whitehouse



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you for writing about your concern regarding a new proposal to raise the federal tobacco tax.

President Bush strongly opposes the proposed increase in the federal excise tax on tobacco products. Federal revenues are already above their historical average relative to the size of the economy, and the use of tax increases to fund spending increases is undesirable and inadvisable. The Administration is also concerned about the impact the proposed tax increase would have on state budgets, which have become increasingly dependent on tobacco-related taxes. Estimates suggest that a 61 cent per pack increase in the retail price of cigarettes would reduce state cigarette tax receipts by as much as 5 percent, or $750 million per year. An increase in federal cigarette taxes is also among the most regressive revenue raising measures one could propose. The Administration opposes any tax increase that consumes a larger percentage of the earnings of low-income families than those of middle- and upper-income families.

Thank you again for taking the time to write.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well thats telling us what we want to hear...well see.


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree talks cheap. 

I jusy wanted it on the record.


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Yup, I got that one too. At least it was better than one of my Congressmen whose office responded with the "Thank you for your e-mail regarding the Migrant Farmworker proposal..." form letter. :errrr:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Atlasm (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, Bush said from the beginning that's he's opposed to any increase and will veto any bill that comes across his desk that proposes it. But you are right, we will have to wait and see.


----------

